# Auto Trail Factory Visit



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Had an Auto Trail factory visit on the 13th December 2007 it was very interesting and enlightening, would recommend any interested party to arrange one, but they are very well supported.
Noted new vehicles all had engine covers and sealed scuttles

Merry Christmas
Broom


----------

